# 686 and 629



## Stecz20 (Apr 19, 2008)

hey guys, new to the forum. im picking up a 686 6" barrel, and a 629 with a 8" barrel... ive been looking at these two pieces for a while now and i cant hold off any longer... would like to know some of your imput on the two.. thanks in advance.....


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome.........Enjoy the forum. I've got two 629s, one Mountain gun (4") and one 629 PowerPort with a 6 1/2 barrel. Both shoot great. You'll enjoy them. :smt028


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't have the M-686 but I have shot it and they are a fine revolver. It should give you a life time of good service. I don't have the M-629 but I do have the old Dirty Harry M-29 with 61/2" barrel and it is a sweet shooter. You just can't go wrong with S&W revolvers in my book. Good luck.:supz:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I have the 686 Plus with the 4" barrel. Great, great gun. Accurate, beautiful and just an extremely well made piece of equipment.

And Baldy's right about the build quality - one of your lucky grandchildren will also get a lifetime of enjoyment out of the revolver.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the 629, and the older 29's are fantastic weapons. I had them with the long barrels (8/38/") and I think there is no better field gun. They are fun to shoot too. 

I had a 4" barrel 686 when they first came out. If I were going to by another .357 now I would go for the 686. They fit the hand so well, and they so solid enough for any legitimate .357 rounds. 

Good Luck with your choices. They are good ones.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I had a 5 inch 629 Classic and a 4 inch 686. Both very nice pistols. I miss the 686 most.

Right now, I'm jonzin for a 629 in 6.5 Power Port... The local shop has one. I'm scared to ask the price...


----------



## Stecz20 (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks for all the kind words.. really looking forward to getting them... 

stecz


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

As Baldy says


> You just can't go wrong with S&W revolvers in my book.


Words of wisdom, guys.


----------



## jmorrell (Sep 1, 2007)

I purchased a pre-owned 629 Classic DX with 6.5" barrel back in January, and I've got a pre-owned 686 with 6" barrel at my local gun shop waiting for the paperwork to clear (seven day waiting period here in Maryland). Both were good deals: the 629 had less than 24 rounds shot through it since it was new in 1993, and the 686 has had only one box of ammo shot through it since it was new in 2003. I can't wait to add the 686 to my increasing S&W collection.


----------

